# Official Kings @ Bulls Friday February 20, 2004 7:30 pm cst.WGN,News10, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What will the bulls team look like for Fridays game? Any bodies guess.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> What will the bulls team look like for Fridays game? Any bodies guess.


Home game on WGN? Bulls for the three-peat?


Ok, seriously.
Kings 112
Bulls 98

Peja will score 18 in the first half.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

as much as i want to...i can't pick the bulls to win this one

Kings 103

Bulls 89

Crawford 24


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal has 33, 11 boards, 8 assists

Fanboyz call him god, Saturday papers call Bulls losers.

120-98


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

we are gonna get destroyed


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

i wouldn't say destroyed...i don't think brad miller's playing..and webber's out for 8 more games...

we actually may pull this one out...

but PEJA gonna kill jamal..i know that much


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> but PEJA gonna kill jamal..i know that much


It'll be just like practicing against Kirk.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> ...i don't think brad miller's playing


Correct.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

No matter what Bulls team we throw out there, we will lose.

Kings 122
Bulls 109


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The King -- 125
The Bull -- 63


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm going to have to go with the major upse ... just kidding.

Kings 109
Bulls 90


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Kings 107
Bulls 111


you guys are gonna start believing me after this one...fasten your seat-belts


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Much as I'm playing the Homer-up this month; there's no way this team beats the Kings. I watched them last night just toy with the Celtics. The Kings are such a pretty team to watch. Sharp passing. Beautiful player movement. Unselfish basketball.

Kings 111
Bulls 88

All I'm hoping out of this game is hard effort from the Bulls. We should own the boards with Miller and Webber out and about the only chance this team has is to pound it inside to Curry (and even Chandler) and get to the line. The Kings aren't exactly defensive juggernauts out there. They simply outscore you. We also better hope that Peja, Bibby, Jackson and the rest of the gang have an off shooting night.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls haven't won 3 in a row all season, so I can't see them doing it against a team such as the Kings.

Kings 112

Bulls 95


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 103
Bulls 88


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i will be there on friday and sat

and i am pretty much out of the ribs this month

Bulls 75
Sacramento 110

Here comes the end to this playoff BS babble


Now in case no one gets it, can true blue put me in for my Memphis prediction here?

Memphis 104
Chicago 87

Leading scorers both games for the Bulls will be Aaron McKie with 20 a piece


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kings are 38-13. 14-9 on the road. Wow. They have played 38 games at home?? Only 23 on the road?? 
24-4 at home. 

This team is loaded. They clobbered Boston 127-111 without Miller and Webber. The team shot 56%. 53% in threes. 16-30. 

We lose. 105-90

Our front line could give them problems. However, their Guards and wing players will kill us.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Kings 107
Bulls 93


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

kings 96
bulls 89

jamal 12p, 10a, 8r
kirk 20p
tyson 13r
eddy 16p

sac is simply too good for this chicago team. bulls keep playing some decent ball


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Maybe if Scottie Pippen's injuries heal and he drinks from the fountain of youth in order to shut down Peja, we'd have a chance. 

Kings 116
Bulls 94

Curry 24
Peja 31


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Kings 98
Bulls 101

Songalia goes for 20
Kirk 21


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Kings are 38-13. 14-9 on the road. Wow. They have played 38 games at home?? Only 23 on the road??
> 24-4 at home.
> 
> This team is loaded. They clobbered Boston 127-111 without Miller and Webber. The team shot 56%. 53% in threes. 16-30.


yeah thats incredible however remember that Boston started 
Mark Blount,Waltuh Mccarty ,Jeri Welsch upfront talk about the worst starting frontline in basetball.  
Its gonna be intersting but the Bulls win this one behind monster games from Curry and Chandler .This is the time of year the Bulls start knocking off top teams .  

Bulls win 104-97 

Curry 22-10 
Chandler 13-15


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Kings 119
Bulls 113


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Kings 115
Bulls 97

but I hope you guys pull of the upset


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Kings 120.
Bulls 102.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

you peoples lack of faith disgusts me......

bulls will win.....

F a prediction...


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Since Jamal sort of predicted a third win in a row

Bulls 98
Kings 93


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win because they just will ...97-91


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

105
Kings of Rock









95
Sucka MC's


The Bulls have been playing much much better of late, but they can't run with the Kings, yet.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

cmon you guys, the kings will be tired coming off a tough game against minnesota the night before and playing a back to back on the road, bulls will be well rested on friday and they will win this one

108 bulls

102 kings

Just remember the bulls spanked boston by 20 just last week so do not take last night's game as a predictor of fridays game, just have to protect the 3 point shot, the kings hit 16 last night. What kills you about the kings is that they assist a high % of their shots, last night 47 made with 37 assists. no one on one stuff just pure plain basketball.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Kings: 111
Bulls: 92


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Bulls: 91
Kings: 87

JC: 26pts.
EC: 19 pts.
GG: 16 pts.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

bulls 95
kings 91


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Kings 130
Bulls 10


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Kings 112
Bulls 91


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> you peoples lack of faith disgusts me......
> 
> bulls will win.....
> ...


There's a difference between having faith and having blind faith. Kings are heads and shoulders better, simple as that.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Kings 97
Bulls 91


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Kings 111
Bulls 90


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

kings 102
bulls 90

curry 25
crawford 14
chandler 12rb
hinrich 14/8ast


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

If the Bulls could get a win from the Kings now would be the time with Miller & Webber out and Bobby Jackson just now returning to action he probably has some rust to shake off. Bulls should be able to kill the Kings on the inside and if the Bulls could play solid perimeter defense they should, theoretically, have a good chance at beating the Kings. Plus the Kings have the factor of coming off of a back to back against a good team and travelling. Still, the Kings are just too good a team to dump one to the Bulls IMO.

KIngs 110
Bulls 98


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Kings 109
Bulls 100

Kings are shorthanded, but still too good..


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 101
Kings 97


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'm sipping the Bulls cool aid!

Bulls 92
Kings 90


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kings 118
Bulls 101


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Kings 105
Bulls 98

Divac will frustrate Curry, getting some offensive fouls (Give Vlade an Oscar!!). In spite of this, Eddy will manage to score 26 Points and grab 7 Rebounds.

Peja 35, 4, 3
Divac 14, 11, 10


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Bulls 98
Kings 92


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Bulls 93
Kings 90*

crazy? you betcha!! go bulls.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

105









89


Leading Scorers:








24









22


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> *Bulls 93
> Kings 90*
> 
> crazy? you betcha!! go bulls.


Crazy? Not really. I'm going to stick with my prediction of a Bulls loss, but the Kings looked absolutely horrible for much of the Minnesotta game last night and with Miller out and CWebb still not back, their front court is hurting while ours is finally healthy.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

kings 78
bulls 70


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kings 105
Bulls 97


It is sucks to say that, but Ribs are so...  !


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Kings 89

Bulls 74


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Kings win

Kings 92
Bulls 85


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Bulls pull off a shocker.

103 Bulls

99 Kings

DARN! It's a WGN game. That means I have to listen to the traitor, closet PACKER fan, Wayne Laravee..:upset:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Wayne Larivee :hurl:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kings 115
Bulls 99

Jamal with 30


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Kings 107
Bulls 102


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

kings 99
bulls 88

EC 22


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

kings 104
bulls 89


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

HUH? No posts on the game yet? 

Anyway, Bulls lookin' good so far. Up 23-19 with 1 min. left in 1st qtr.

Jamal with 11 pts on 5-6 shooting already.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Keep us posted anyone reading this, ESPN doesn't work for me due to some network problems.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That offensive rebound hurt...

Solid team ball by the Bulls in the first qtr..

Bulls 25
Kings 24


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

that Bibby Trey was annoying as hell


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Sacramento : 5-7 3PT. 1st qtr.
OUCH. tha´s hurting us a lot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Chandler is getting schooled by Jabbari Smith 

Kings r just HOT from the 3pt line..

Kings 35
Bulls 30

E-Rob's keeping us in..


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ahh nice easy Jumpers for them. I don't think the Bulls have them too worried


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice, very nice ERob.... 4-6 shooting for 8 pts.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Our frontline should be embarrased as hell right now .Why are they not taking it to the Kings. Cwebb,Miller and Massenberg are all out and our bigs are stinking the joint up .They should be dominating .


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Fizer getting minutes in the second qtr.  !!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich's 1-7. Missing wide open shots.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

It is tough being an atlanta fan right now 101-63 after 3. 

It appears no one can put the ball in the bucket except for Erob and Craw tonight.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

What is wrong with TC?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How many point blank shots r the bulls gonna miss?? That last posession annoyed the FU(K out of me.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

3 offensive rebounds and nothing to show. That always hurts.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

1-10 shooting this quarter? Unacceptable. Why do we have a stretch like this EVERY DAMN GAME????:upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OT Magic overcome a 5 point halftime deficit to beat the Nugz. *All this W/ T-mac missing the 2nd half due to getting ejected.*


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

if we had a go to center to draw some fouls and get to the line, i'd say its time to find him


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

We´ve missed a LOT. Hopefully the kings are still at 6 points.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to make some dunks ! Somebody need start attacking
the bucket !


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The Kings have to call a timeout as the Bulls have Fizer at sf and the Erob at sg and the Kings have to double Fizer because Peja cant guard him which leaves Curry wide open  

Nice call Scott :clap: 

Now get tough Bulls frontline .:upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Crawford's HOT. Another 3. He and E-Rob r keeping us close.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

That's the most brilliant move I've heard of all season... wow Skiles, nice coaching call!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

oh for cryin out loud :no:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

4 point turnaround on that play :upset: 

That just hurts.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

FIZER :upset: 

[edit]


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

hmmm I´m glad we didn´t trade Erob


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kings - 8-14 from 3pt land.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

Eddy Curry: 6 pts and..... 6 rbs. 

Very nice game JC!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the Bulls may be surprised to learn that the Kings are trying to beat them from the arc. Have they noticed?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Go to guys: Eddie Robinson, Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford? I could get used to that... Jamal shooting PHENOMENALLY well.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> the Bulls may be surprised to learn that the Kings are trying to beat them from the arc. Have they noticed?


They are a finesse team. That should have been on the scouting report.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Did AD set the record for most missed layups/dunks in a half? JC couldn't have made a better pass but he BLOWS another basket downlow.

We're lucky to be down 5 pts in this one. They're missing some very easy shots. JC is keeping us in with his hot shooting. Kirk and EC have to step up if we don't wanna get blownout.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Fizer deserved to be benched for the rest of the damn season for that fast break bs. He had three other players to pass to but he decides to dribble the ball into two defenders and lost the ball off his feet. What an embarrassment!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Fizer deserved to be benched for the rest of the damn season for that fast break bs.


LOL!! He prolly will be.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I just do not see how this team is ever going to be competitive. I mean we must have the worst starting forward in the NBA. Every game it is the same thing. No O, even when JYD or davis gets a pass underneath the basket they still cannot put it down. You can not win in the game without basketball players and we only start three. Every game same thing, it is 3 vs 5 or 4 vs 5.

The sad truth is when JK traded artest and miller for the cancer that was the end. We have two players taking up almost 20 million a year and the truth is neither is a starter. We cannot get rid of them and we cannot bring in a vet to help our young players because they are here. Face it we are no really looking to make the playoffs until the 2005/2006 season.

david


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Songalia has 2 fouls 
Jabari Smith has 2 fouls 
Divac has 1 foul 

Thats the kings entire starting pf/c rotation for this game .Eddy and AD should be absolutely dominating .

Could anyone explain to me what was Jyd thinking with all those crazy shots and moves in the first quarter.

The more I watch these games the more I think something is wrong with Chandler and that he will be traded on draft day .


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I just do not see how this team is ever going to be competitive. I mean we must have the worst starting forward in the NBA. Every game it is the same thing. No O, even when JYD or davis gets a pass underneath the basket they still cannot put it down. You can not win in the game without basketball players and we only start three. Every game same thing, it is 3 vs 5 or 4 vs 5.
> 
> The sad truth is when JK traded artest and miller for the cancer that was the end. We have two players taking up almost 20 million a year and the truth is neither is a starter. We cannot get rid of them and we cannot bring in a vet to help our young players because they are here. Face it we are no really looking to make the playoffs until the 2005/2006 season.
> ...


yes, too bad we recieved cancer for Miller and Artest:no:
I think we can win ball games if those two are coming off the bench, but somebody get into the starting linup and produce so we can bench at least one of them.
Maybe E-Rob is ready...........of course every time we say that.....


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Chandler hurt his back again you can see he is barely moving around. He hurt it during tuesday nights game.

david


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Think Jamal is out there playing and not worried about making a mistake that is going to get him benched and/or traded...

Let's hope he keeps it up...

We could win this game, but please don't let them Seattle us and drill 3s all game...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Chandler hurt his back again you can see he is barely moving around. He hurt it during tuesday nights game.
> 
> david


Should have traded him and a 2005 pick yesterday...

Haha....


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Chandler hurt his back again you can see he is barely moving around. He hurt it during tuesday nights game.
> 
> david


franchise killing shot if true. I was starting to think we could get out of the cellar:sigh:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> ....The more I watch these games the more I think something is wrong with Chandler and that he will be traded on draft day .



...,if we will get Okafor:yes:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'd love to win this season, but SHUT CHANDLER DOWN.

We cannot risk his health! And if his back is going to be an issue, draft Okafor and chalk it up to the Bulls curse.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYY....JYD made a layup!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF was JYD doin' with the ball in his hands at that position?? Pls take this guy out and put E-ROB in.

Good to see Kirk come out strong in this 3rd qtr.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We must be the only team in the NBA that doesn't know who Peja Stojakovic is. I can't believe how many times he's been open in this game.

Anyway, time to bench JYD for the rest of the game. He's a liability on the court. PUT E-ROB IN, SKILES!!!!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

As usual the guards gotta keep us in the game...

Jamal is blazing tonight...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

E-Rob's so automatic. 

His last 3 posessions:

Makes a 18 foot jumper on the break.

Runs back and plays superb D on Peja who shoots an airball.

Then gets back on O and makes a great pass to Eddy for a layup.

E-ROB'S TAKEN OVER BABY!!! I love this guy.

Bulls only down 4.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Starting to realize that we lose a lot of games not because we don't play hard or play well, it's just the other teams are better than we are...


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Starting to realize that we lose a lot of games not because we don't play hard or play well, it's just the other teams are better than we are...


hmmmmmm


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I've been prepared, but I think if I started my ERob club now people would start joining


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW......ref actually gave Hinrich a call when attacking the basket.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

They need to start feeding Eddy if they want to win this game. The Kings have 8 men and no size, Eddy should be forced to take over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How many to's like that have we committed in this game? U just can't do that in the nba.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a killer by Peja. How could he be so open every freaking time??

Dunk the F'N ball Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls within 5? Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has 8 rebounds! Glad to see that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another solid pass by JC at the end of a qtr blown by one of our big men :upset:....We keep blowing so many opportunities...

Oh well....strong finish for the Bulls.

Only down 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down by 2 after 3. 

Hinrich had 11 pts that quarter. 

We have 4 people in double figures and only 8 t/o.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

If we had a 7 foot center who can draw fouls, its time to find him


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Incredibly winnable game. Skiles has to go into that huddle and say "Jamal, Kirk, E-Rob your in. Two more guys are going in too, who can finish near the basket?"

If its Brunson and Dupree, PUT EM IN!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again we got 2 opportunities to either tie or take the lead.....and we make stupid decisions. Thats y we suck.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

We suck. unbelieveable


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I do believe that something wrong with TC and it is not his back.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I do believe that something wrong with TC and it is not his back.


i remember him dominating in the beginning of the year. wtf has happened!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG.....JC out and Dupree in!

Thats it, we've given up.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a BS call. Y do the refs have to screw us in every game??

Kings 76
Bulls 72


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Crawford out and Dupree in? Skiles is in IDIOT!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson has put together a nice string of games. He has been a major contributor in each of those games.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

umm guys need to come out during games. Thats basketball


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't know what Skiles is doing...

Get JC back in immediately.

ERob is nuts...

Really though I think this has been going on for a while, I remember that game early on in the season against Minnesota he played great, and when he's not on the bench he's produces....


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Not with 8 minutes left in a winnable game against a great Western Conference team.

If he's out for more than 1 min, it's an awful coaching call. Guys in shape don't need breathers in a game like this, adrenaline carries you through.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That call is F'N disgrace!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 2 pts in 4 minutes. We did this in the Raptor game.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

can someone update the score? thanks


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> umm guys need to come out during games. Thats basketball


Sure would have been if McKie or Atkins came in for JC instead


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

oh man the spin on that pass by Hinrich on AD's last jumper was sweet


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

What was the offensive call? Legit?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> can someone update the score? thanks


78-74 Kings.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles costin' us this one.

Y is JC on the bench??

And Kirk needs to take that 3. He has passed up like 3 open 3s in the past minute or so.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 2-13 this quarter

Kings 2-9


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC with a BIG 3!

But we couldn't get the sto


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

ERob is untouchable, for many reasons ! :grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Alright! chandler block and jamal three!!


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

it´s time to JC to get in now....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk clanks another 3(airball)! His shooting has been horrible tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE need a STOP!!


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

JC for 3!!!!!

nice, keep it up...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC turns it over.

Can't do that in the pros.

They keep giving us chances....we keep blowing it away.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Come on Bulls....

COME ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

82-79 kings after Ad jumper


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

kh sux bigtime! he is the most inconsistent offensive player in the league.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would really love to see the team pull this one out!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They just keep making killers!

That jumper by Christie was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Keep the feed going pleaseeee...


Come on Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson for two!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

LET'S GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I blame our offense for this loss. The complete inability to get a good attempt and then make the shot when it mattered most hurt us. K
They on the other hand put on a clinic on how to keep ur calm and execute.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

87-81 kings 1:20 left.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

ERob is the Man !


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Man...

Well I'm glad I can type to communicate...

I've lost my voice.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

kh miss, AD o rebound, kh hits 17 footer.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I blame our offense for this loss. The complete inability to get a good attempt and then make the shot when it mattered most hurt us. K
> They on the other hand put on a clinic on how to keep ur calm and execute.


Isn't that the truth...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores 87-83


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan (Feb 13, 2004)

down by 6, let´s see what Skiles can do....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

E-Rob's D on Peja in this one has been the best i've seen anyone play on him lately. 

Too bad we won't have a W to show for it. 

We r the WORST crunch time team in the nba.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

GRAB THE BALL DANG IT!!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

we have only score 11 pts this quarter. Most of our shot are jump shots and eddy is on the bench so we have no low post scoring. Same thing as the end of last game. Pass the ball around the perimeter and take a long jump shot. It's hard to score that way. JC and hinrich both looking at 40 minute games again. Ever wonder way they miss those shots the last 6 minutes. Well there legs are gone. When you only have 4 players who should be in the NBA that is what happens.

david


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Can you say backbreaker?

Damn...

I didn't know the D in Darius also is D for dagger....


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I blame our offense for this loss. The complete inability to get a good attempt and then make the shot when it mattered most hurt us.


forget the ability to get a good attempt, even when left wide open a guy like kirk hinrich couldn't even hit those wide open shots.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> we have only score 11 pts this quarter. Most of our shot are jump shots and eddy is on the bench so we have no low post scoring. Same thing as the end of last game. Pass the ball around the perimeter and take a long jump shot. It's hard to score that way. JC and hinrich both looking at 40 minute games again. Ever wonder way they miss those shots the last 6 minutes. Well there legs are gone. When you only have 4 players who should be in the NBA that is what happens.
> 
> david


Which is exactly why I wanted to get a guard yesterday...

Just to give these guys a spell...

Plus I wanted someone that could actually come in and contribute, not just any guard...

Read: Atkins or McKie


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well another night crying in bed....

In other news...

Atlanta surprised the hell out of me...

They scored 92 points tonight!





They also gave up 125....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Why was Curry pulled?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

We have no frontline !!! How many dunks ,layups and 6ft jumpshots can any credible bigmen in the nba miss ?

Chandler and Curry needs to get their act together or I think Pax maybe resigning jamal and trading one of them for a stud at sf .

I like Erob as a 6th man .


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Why was Curry pulled?


basically Tyson was in there


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Who knows...

We needed a big game from him if we wanted to win this game...

Another game where the guards had to keep us in it...

Anyone still want to trade ERob?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ouch,

another painful loss.

While I agree that the three C's may not be the answer, Jamal is not on of the C's I want to see leave.

Paxson gets as much blame for this loss as anyone. Paxson, you have to field an NBA team to give your coach options in the NBA.

JYD and Fizer were way too valuable to part with.............We only ahve about 6 NBA caliber players on this squad. Amazing.

Good thing we'll be able to stock our roster next year with last years two snd rd picks and this years 3 scnd rd. picks.

Overall, Jamal had a nice game, Hinrich is flat out tired. Both of these guys are playing too much.

Meanwhile, some players should never see the floor and if they do, they shouldn't shoot......Davis, JYD, Dupree, Brunson.

Chandler - If your goal is to become the next JYD or Ben Wallace, good luck after we trade you.

Chandler has horrible hands, no shotting touch and is nothing more than a tall, athletic ball of energy.....who can't shoot, goes for every head fake and......Lord, grant us Bulls fans the strength and patience we need in these times.

Bottom line - Another game we could've won, but didn't.

Bulls slogan - "we could've, but we didn't....." or "We blinked!"


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Who knows...
> 
> We needed a big game from him if we wanted to win this game...
> ...


Yes, ERob for Kobby and a filler :yes:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

The Bulls problem isn't talent, energy, or hard work. They're just too damn stupid. Especially Chandler.

Smith hits a jumper at the top of the key. The next time down, Chandler is 3 feet away from him and he hits it again. Durrrrr 

This team has the talent and heart to win but not the brains. That's why they can't hardly ever win a game in crunch time.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

so NOW ya'll wanna trade chandler after one bad game? everybody has bad games...he did **** up alot though....

still may have Okafor to look at if by some chance tyson DOESN'T work out...curry and crawford are playing fine basketball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Note: If we had made the JYD and for Mckie trade we could have very well won that game. JYD 4 pts 2 rebounds and two steals. Mckie could have scored 14 pts, thus a 2 pt win. 

Or pt #2! 

Gill...Gill could have made a differernce in this game. Adding ten pts. 

Chandler did ok! He blocked a couple of guys and changed their shots in the 4th quarter when it counted. Sure he missed a layup. But hasn't everyone on the bulls done that from time to time?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> you peoples lack of faith disgusts me......
> 
> bulls will win.....
> ...


, you do realize that we make preditions based on a rib dinner? 

With a prize involved, you use your head a lot more than your heart.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Kings 130
> Bulls 10


 :laugh: the game a was a tad closer than that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>slluB</b>!
> kings 104
> bulls 89


Boy! That was close. You just got your prediction in, minutes before the game.


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

I was a little upset with Skiles over this loss.

Set plays for AD? Come on! There is a reason AD is left wide open all the time! HE CANT SHOOT! AD and JYD are "opportunistic scorers", they should NOT be gettting any set plays at all.

Curry should have been in the damn game with about 6 minutes left. He was really starting to come alive a few minutes before he was benched. And it wasn't like Eddy WASN'T rebounding. He was having a real solid game.

I hate to say it, because I like Skiles alot. But I think he cost us this game.


----------

